# Name a (some) quote(s) from your favourite videogame(s) without actually naming the game



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok
Game Nr 1
"Torture is only for the torturer"

Game Nr 2
"Come out and die like a real man"
"My reign will end how it has started-In flames"


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

So, noone is gonna reply to that?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

"Shake it, baby!"
- Doom

"I'll take this one, and this one, AND THROW IT IN YOUR FACE!"
- Mario



EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> So, noone is gonna reply to that?


You're on a forum. The hell you expecting instant replies for?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "Shake it, baby!"
> - Doom
> 
> "I'll take this one, and this one, AND THROW IT IN YOUR FACE!"
> ...


Well, the original intention of it was not to name the game so others should guess it....
And.... 44 minutes isn't an instant anymore


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "Shake it, baby!"
> - Doom


_Waaaait a miiiinute... That's Duke Nukem..._


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> _Waaaait a miiiinute... That's Duke Nukem..._


Of course it is. Look at the topic name. :3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

1 - "...But soon the flames will fade and only dark will remain."

2 - "You said it yourself... there are only two sides to your coin."
"Apparently so, but suppose you throw a coin enough times. suppose one day... it lands in it's edge."

3 - "Nobody's Innocent. Justice? It's an illusion. Uncertainty is the only sure thing."

I owe you a snickers if you get them all right without looking it up :L


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

"hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut hut"

"Ah, nigga, don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful, nigga. Maybe if you got rid of that yee-yee ass haircut you got you'd get some bitches on your dick.
Oh, better yet, maybe Tanisha'll call your dog-ass if she ever stop fucking with that brain surgeon or lawyer she fuckin' with. Nigaaaaa"


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 8, 2016)

"I can feel it... Every time you die, your grip on this world slips away. Every time you die, your friends forget you a little more. Your life will end here, in a world where no one remembers you"


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> "I can feel it... Every time you die, your grip on this world slips away. Every time you die, your friends forget you a little more. Your life will end here, in a world where no one remembers you"


Undertale, right?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Undertale, right?


Yup!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Yup!


yay \o/


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Try to get my quotes, they should be considered as easier too....


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 8, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Try to get my quotes, they should be considered as easier too....


Actually, the following quote is the only one that I _probably _know;


BlueWorrior said:


> 2 - "You said it yourself... there are only two sides to your coin."
> "Apparently so, but suppose you throw a coin enough times. suppose one day... it lands in it's edge."


Bioshock Infinite, right?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Actually, the following quote is the only one that I _probably _know;
> 
> Bioshock Infinite, right?


nooope, try again


----------



## ariamis (Nov 8, 2016)

When life gives you lemons, don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

No Gods No kings Only Man. - Andrew Ryan.


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 9, 2016)

"Our ancestors on Earth has reached out across the universe. Civilizing. Enriching."


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 9, 2016)

"Don't just stand there. Come out and fight like a man."
(Press A for Respond)
"I'm not falling for that one."
"Just try to have fun."

"What is it that you fight for, comrade?"
"My past I suppose."
"Just try to have fun."


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 9, 2016)

Muda da. *MUDA**MUDA**MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA *_*ZA WARUDO! *_Toki wo tomare. ... Soshite, toki wa ugoki dasu._* ROADA ROLLERA DA! WRYYYYYYY!*_


----------



## Awf (Nov 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> "Ah, nigga, don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful, nigga. Maybe if you got rid of that yee-yee ass haircut you got you'd get some bitches on your dick.
> Oh, better yet, maybe Tanisha'll call your dog-ass if she ever stop fucking with that brain surgeon or lawyer she fuckin' with. Nigaaaaa"


My favorite video game quote ever right there!


----------



## Awf (Nov 9, 2016)

"Do you like hurting other people?"
"Gotta bucket of chicken! Lets do this!"
"Once upon a time you died, and I lived happily ever after"
"Are we rushin' in? Or are we going sneaky beaky like?
"Oh hi. How are you holding up? Because I'm a potato! *clap clap clap* Oh good, my slow clap processer made it in this thing! So we have that. So since it look like we aren't going any where, well we are going somewhere alarmingly fast actually, but since we are not busy other than that, here's a couple of facts: he's not just a regular moron, he's the product of the greatest line of the generation, working together with the express purpose of building the dumbest moron that ever lived and you just put him in charge of the entire facility. *clap clap* Good that's still working."
"War, war never changes"
"Remember, no Russian"
"History is written by the victors"


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 9, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Muda da. *MUDA**MUDA**MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA *_*ZA WARUDO! *_Toki wo tomare. ... Soshite, toki wa ugoki dasu._* ROADA ROLLERA DA! WRYYYYYYY!*_



Lmao hello JJBA


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 9, 2016)

"Welcome to die!"


----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 9, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> "Welcome to die!"


I loved the X-Men arcade game!


----------



## NorthernStorm (Nov 9, 2016)

"COME ON SHOOT ME IN THE FACE! ITS NOT THAT HARD I WANT IT! I NEED IT!"


----------



## froakiethroat (Nov 9, 2016)

NorthernStorm said:


> "COME ON SHOOT ME IN THE FACE! ITS NOT THAT HARD I WANT IT! I NEED IT!"


Borderlands 2 :3

Here's a one that's recently grown on me:
"Holy Sigma! Bless this ravaged body!"


----------



## ariamis (Nov 9, 2016)

if only i could be so gloriously incandescent....


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 9, 2016)

Awf said:


> "War, war never changes"


Fallout!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 10, 2016)

"Men, we led those dumb bugs out to the middle of nowhere to keep 'em from gettin' their filthy claws on Earth. But, we stumbled onto somethin' they're so hot for, that they're scramblin' over each other to get it. Well, I don't care if it's God's own anti-son-of-a-bitch machine, or a giant hula hoop, we're not gonna let 'em have it! What we will let 'em have is a belly full of lead, and a pool of their own blood to drown in! Am I right, Marines?"


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 10, 2016)

"It's time to chew ass and eat bubble gum... and I'm all out of ass"

- Dick Kickem on D-Day, Perl Harbour


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 10, 2016)

"BOX COVER! BOX COVER! I'M THE ONE WHO EAT'S THE STARDOM! I'M THE HERO OF ALL THE VILLAINS! YOU CAN'T SWALLOW MY MORALITY LIKE A LOLLIPOP PILL! I'LL RUN AROUND YOUR MIND AT SET THE WORLD RECORD WITH MY MEAT SLEEVES!"


"Even the word, 'Hopeless,' has, 'Hope,' in it"


"Ok, listen up. We're on a top secret mission to get coffee and donuts. Problem is, the Germans drank all the coffee and ate all the donuts. So now we gotta go kick their asses."




Spoiler



"This is a very sad story about the death of a man named Stanley."
"Stanley is quite a boring fellow. He has a job that demands nothing of him, and every button that he pushes is a reminder of the inconsequential nature of his existence."
"Look at him, there, pushing buttons, doing exactly what he's told to do. Now, he's pushing a button. Now, he's eating lunch. Now, he's going home. Now, he's coming back to work."
"One might even feel sorry for him, except that he's chosen this life."
"But in his mind, ah, in his mind he can go on fantastic adventures!"
"From behind his desk, Stanley dreamed of wild expeditions into the unknown, fantastic discoveries of new lands! It was wonderful!"
"And each day that he returned to work was a reminder that none of it would ever happen to him."
"And so he began to fantasize about his own job. First, he imagined that one day while at work, he stepped up from his desk to realize that all of his co-workers, his boss,"
"everyone in the building... had suddenly vanished off the face of the earth. The thought excited him terribly."
"So, he went further. He imagined that he came to two open doors and that he could go through either. At last! Choice!"
"It barely even mattered what lay behind each door. The mere thought that his decisions would mean something was almost too wonderful to behold!"
"As he wandered through this fantasy world, he began to fill it with many possible paths and destinations."
"Down one path lay an enormous round room with monitors and mind controls, and down another was a yellow line that weaved in many directions, and down another was a game with a baby. And he called it"
"The Stanley Parable."
"It was such a wonderful fantasy, and so in his head he relived it again. And then again, and again, over and over, wishing beyond hope that it would never end, that he might always feel this free."
"Surely there's an answer down some new path! Mustn't there be? Perhaps if he played just one more time...."
"But there is no answer. How could there possibly be?"
"In reality, all he's doing is pushing the same buttons he always has, nothing has changed. The longer he spends here, the more invested he gets, the more he forgets which life is the real one."
"And I'm trying to tell him this, that in this world, he can never be anything but an observer, that as long as he remains here, he's slowly killing himself. But he won't listen to me. He won't stop!"
"Here, watch this. Stanley, the next time the screen asks you to push a button, do not do it."
"You see? Can he just not hear me? How can I tell him in a way that he'll understand, that every second he remains here, he's electing to kill himself?"
"How can I get him to see what I see? How can I make him look at himself?"
"I suppose I can't, not in the way I want him to."
"But I don't make the rules, I simply play to my intended purpose, the same as Stanley. We're not so different, I suppose. I'll try once more to convey all this to him. I'm compelled to. I must."
"Perhaps... well, maybe this time he'll see. Maybe this time."
"And I tried again. And Stanley pushed a button. And I tried again. And Stanley pushed a button. And I tried again. And Stanley pushed a button."



Just realized I'm not supposed to name stuff. Good job Cole.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 10, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> "BOX COVER! BOX COVER! I'M THE ONE WHO EAT'S THE STARDOM! I'M THE HERO OF ALL THE VILLAINS! YOU CAN'T SWALLOW MY MORALITY LIKE A LOLLIPOP PILL! I'LL RUN AROUND YOUR MIND AT SET THE WORLD RECORD WITH MY MEAT SLEEVES!"
> -Krieg, Borderlands 2
> 
> "Even the word, 'Hopeless,' has, 'Hope,' in it"
> ...


Boy, you've got some good taste in games!


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 10, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Boy, you've got some good taste in games!


I never actually made it through cod 3, I just remember that line lol.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 10, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> I never actually made it through cod 3, I just remember that line lol.


Well I never did either, but that's like the most memorable quote from the game.

Dang, I should really play COD3 again.


----------



## FakBaba (Nov 10, 2016)

Whoa My head's spinning! ;3


----------



## Karatine (Nov 24, 2016)

"When I joined the Corps, we didn't have any fancy-schmanzy tanks. We had sticks! Two sticks, and a rock for the whole platoon - and we had to share the rock!"
"I've always equated feelings with getting caught, they both get in the way of my money"
"You better be right about this screwboy, because if you stop once, I will PERSONALLY weld your exhaust pipe to your ball-bearings!"
"Prepare to taste justice! Shovel justice!"
"Your ride's over mutie, time do die"
"So what shall it be? do you join the Unity or do you die here? Join! Die! Join! Die!"


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 25, 2016)

"Wow! You can see the mountains in the distance!"
"Yes, I also have eyes."


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 25, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Muda da. *MUDA**MUDA**MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA *_*ZA WARUDO! *_Toki wo tomare. ... Soshite, toki wa ugoki dasu._* ROADA ROLLERA DA! WRYYYYYYY!*_


My buff vampire husbando ~ !


----------



## stimpy (Nov 27, 2016)

ariamis said:


> When life gives you lemons, don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons, what the hell am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s gonna burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m gonna get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!


 Portal 2. It's one of my most loved games. 

(Quotes)
Jeezus Toni, You drive like a bitch

Niko, it's your cousin we should go bowling


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 27, 2016)

Spaaaaaaaaaceeeeeeeee


----------



## Foxsh (Dec 1, 2016)

Game 1 - "Courage is what turns dreams into reality" 
Game 2 - "The sickness must be purged!"


----------



## Embrus (Dec 2, 2016)

All from one game:
"This is art. When you hear the buzzer, stare at the art."
"I saw a deer"
"Target lost!"
"You may have a very minor case of serious brain damage"
"The bean counters said I couldn't fire a man for being in a wheelchair. Did it anyway. Ramps are expensive!"


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Dec 2, 2016)

Everything you see is from one game:
"I'm 12 on 10 point scale of badness"
"I hope you enjoy your new asshole!"
"Who's the man and a half? I'm a man and half!"
"This room looks better in red anyway."
"Looks like i have to bury you in 3 seperate graves"


----------



## Ojikori (Dec 4, 2016)

Spin ever downward. Fall. Disappear.


----------



## Brechard (Dec 15, 2016)

game 1 "I’ll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda."

game 2 "Crazy fool! Why do you always _jump_? One of these days, you're gonna land on somethin' as stubborn as you are! And I don't do bits and pieces!"
yea i did just fucking copy paste em cause it gets em right.


----------



## Falox (Dec 15, 2016)

Misshion Compree.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 16, 2016)

"It's not a steamen, it's a sprout"
"I came out of retirement for this"
"Why am I running if I can do that somersault thing"
"Locating position, locating position, locating butter"
"I could really go for some tacos"
"Relationships are a waiste of time"
"Get off my lawn"
"By the way, I have a gun"
"I can't find an outlet anywhere"
"Where's the crouch button"
"You should subscribe to my blog"
"When is tea time"
"Is that bacon"
(these are all the same game)


----------



## Karatine (Dec 16, 2016)

"Yeah, that fancy scope of yours? Betcha got a _REAL_ good view of me killin' ya"
"Not so smart with your brains _OUTSIDE_ your head, now are ya?"
"Your mouth has wrote checks, my gun has cashed them!"
"Killing you is full time job now"
"I dare ya, rage-quit. Cmon, make us both happy"
"_aahhhh, there's a new angel in heaven._ *IN HELL!*"

all the same game


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 16, 2016)

Putting the quotes in spoilers since some of them contain somewhat vulgar language:


Spoiler



Ladies and gentlemen! This is your moment! Please don't make me ruin all the great work your plastic surgeons have been doing!

Now go. I need to meditate. Or masturbate. Or both.

 [holding a flashlight while interrogating a prisoner] Next, I'll have this thing so far up your ass, your tonsils will be playing shadow puppets.

[being hit by another driver] I don't like this car!

Person 1: Namaste.
Person 2: Nama-go-fuck-yourself.



All of them are from the same game


----------

